# Buy tackle now?



## jjhiway (Sep 19, 2004)

Going to Catawba island the week after next to drift and cast for Walleye.
Should I buy Worm harnesses, Lindy Floating Worm Harness and Erie Deries at Cincinnati's Bass Pro Shop or wait till I get to the lake and see whats working?


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Personally, I wait and buy what is working up there. The guys that run the bait shops have up to the day info on what's "hot". Don's Hi-Way Bait on St Rt 163 is a good place to start in that area.

Tim


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I'll second that. you'll be much better of getting the right stuff. But it mite cost a little more up there too.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

the tackle shops r a little bit more expencive but if u dont have the right lures than u might as well not go.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I would say stock up there, but also but some at your local tackle store. The local baitshops will always tell you what there hitting on. And its best to follow that. But its good to have some back up stuff to go with it.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

If you don't want to buy through Hi-Way Bait & Tackle because of higher prices, go west on Rt 163 and you'll run into a Wal-mart there that carries plenty of casting harnesses and weight-forward spinners for a decent price. Then, buy your half flat of worms and other tackle at Hi-Way Bait & Tackle and you'll be set.

That's what I'm doing this weekend.


----------



## jjhiway (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks to all that posted. This weekend I will be heading up there so this thread is now closed. Did buy some gold and a couple multi colored here, $15 worth and stashed them on the boat 'just in case' coudn't help myself. I like the Wallymart 1st-baitshop 2nd idea. Maybe worms first and ask whats working then hit walmart? will see. 
Thanks-A-boat-load.


----------



## jason81 (Sep 16, 2005)

I think that wallmart is closed now... I may be mistaken... I was up on catwaba island this past weekend and on the drive home I saw "a" wallmart that looked shut-down. This may be a different one though.


----------



## jason81 (Sep 16, 2005)

oh yeah forgot to mention we killed the walleye this past weekend while trolling with dipsy divers hooked to some spoons in about 30 ft of water a couple miles north of the nuclear power plant.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

The old Walmart is closed. There is a new Walmart SuperCenter just west of the intersection of St Rt 163 and St Rt 53.

CG


----------

